# Best Decoys



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My wife bought me a duck boat for Christmas, and I am just wondering what your go-to decoy is? GHG, Avian X, Dakota, etc.

Also, do most guys run more of a "brown" set early on in the season since the birds may/may not be fully plumed and then run more color as the season progresses?

Thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would tell you but stuff like this is top secret (kind of like ice conditions) ducks only like certain brands and they won't decoy at all unless you are using a specific brand. As far as color on decoys that is top secret too, you will have to experiment with different brands and colors of decoys. It may take you several thousand dollars and several years to figure it all out. :? Sorry, had to throw some sarcasm in here.

Any of those decoys will work any time of the season. FA brand is another I like because they are durable, a bit heavier but tough. As far as early season ducks I have never noticed any difference in using hen decoys (brown) or drake (colors) decoys. I set a bunch out and call it good. If there are ducks in the area they will look.


----------



## Elkanddeer98 (Jun 19, 2014)

GHG is my favorite.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*For my money*

I've tried them all at one time or another. I've had the very best luck with G & H.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

For durability hands down its Tanglefree they are heavy but literally bullet proof


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I use GHG as my "go to" decoy. I have quite a few of them. I have some Tanglefree Teal decoys that are good too.

I have a few FA brand as well, but my only complaint about FA is since I run all my decoys on Texas rigs, the swivel's on the Texas rig line have torn through the cord holes on the keels after a few times of throwing them out. then my Texas rig goes one way and the decoy goes the other. that problem could be fixed by eliminating the swivel.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> I use GHG as my "go to" decoy. I have quite a few of them. I have some Tanglefree Teal decoys that are good too.
> 
> I have a few FA brand as well, but my only complaint about FA is since I run all my decoys on Texas rigs, the swivel's on the Texas rig line have torn through the cord holes on the keels after a few times of throwing them out. then my Texas rig goes one way and the decoy goes the other. that problem could be fixed by eliminating the swivel.


I run all my Texas rigs right through the keel, and let the decoy slide up and down the line. That way you don't have a swivel as the weakest point in your rig-has worked great for me so far!

Also I agree with Bob that G&H is by far the most durable. GHG look "better" but are worthless as far as durability goes IMO. G&H are also made in USA which is important to me. If the ducks are getting close enough to tell the difference between brands they better either be dead in the decoys or hauling butt out of there scared to death!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I run 100% Tanglefree.


----------



## GreenheadsNham (Dec 9, 2014)

Back to "my wife bought me a duck boat for Christmas "
WTF? Can you have your wife take my wife shopping? Awesome wife you have


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

GreenheadsNham said:


> Back to "my wife bought me a duck boat for Christmas "
> WTF? Can you have your wife take my wife shopping? Awesome wife you have


Yeah, she is really awesome! She asked me what I wanted for Christmas, I told her, and Santa showed up with it!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dont look pass the tanglefree decoys. They are priced right and they look awesome on the water. for early season i run my spread just like I do all season long and i dont have a problem of killing birds.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> dont look pass the tanglefree decoys. They are priced right and they look awesome on the water. for early season i run my spread just like I do all season long and i dont have a problem of killing birds.


 I've been wondering if anyone uses theese. Any paint issues yet?

I had a chance to use my Avian-X mallards over the weekend. So far, they are my favorite decoys I've owned. They are just a bit pricey, but I think they will be worth the money. The hens are the most realistic decoy I have ever seen. I heard a splash in the decoys on Saturday, but couldn't find the duck. Sure enough, a mallard hen was sitting there. Took me a minute to figure out which was real and which was the decoy. The decoys do have a shine to them, but that didn't seem to affect the ducks from landing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I've been wondering if anyone uses theese. Any paint issues yet?
> 
> I had a chance to use my Avian-X mallards over the weekend. So far, they are my favorite decoys I've owned. They are just a bit pricey, but I think they will be worth the money. The hens are the most realistic decoy I have ever seen. I heard a splash in the decoys on Saturday, but couldn't find the duck. Sure enough, a mallard hen was sitting there. Took me a minute to figure out which was real and which was the decoy. The decoys do have a shine to them, but that didn't seem to affect the ducks from landing.


I just added some to my spread this year. I really like the way they look on the water. I know diverfreak hunts over them. what I have seen they can take a beating. i will be replacing my spread with them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> My wife bought me a duck boat for Christmas, and I am just wondering what your go-to decoy is? GHG, Avian X, Dakota, etc.
> 
> Also, do most guys run more of a "brown" set early on in the season since the birds may/may not be fully plumed and then run more color as the season progresses?
> 
> Thanks!


I always thought it was the location and how you laid the spread out more than the brand of decoys.

I run "brown" (hen) teal dekes early in the season.

.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Your best bet will be to buy a bunch of different brands and see. I personally think GHG and G & H hold up the best, but they sure are expensive. By the time you buy a dozen decoys, some nice weights, and decoy bags to protect them things get pricey fast.

Start watching the Cal Ranch, Wal-Mart, Gart Sports, Sports Authority, etc. sporting good stores as they put their decoys for sale the end of the year and buy half a dozen or a dozen here and there. You get more poses, different paint schemes, and you can find out first hand which last the longest. I haven't had the best experiences with tanglefree, flambeau, and carry-lite. I'll run those early in the season since their paint is dinged up and knocked off and use better decoys later in the season.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Look at the DOA goose decoys. They are new on the market - and a little tough to find - but they are a nice looking decoy.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I just added some to my spread this year. I really like the way they look on the water. I know diverfreak hunts over them. what I have seen they can take a beating. i will be replacing my spread with them.


Mine have been bulletproof I've had 8 dozen tanglefree divers for two seasons now no problems and I'm not nice to my decoys.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I had a dozen of the original Tanglefree decoys before they redesigned and expanded their line, and they held up really well for years-I actually gave them to a buddy of mine who started hunting a few years ago. Personally I really like the Drake double duty decoys for puddle ducks, they don't have a keel so you have to be a bit careful setting them out but they move around a lot in a slight breeze and they are about 4 years old now and still have 100% of their original paint.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

The original Tanglefree decoys were not the best to look at but the new ones over the last couple years have been awesome. I have invested a bunch into them and truly love their products. We are not too kind with ours either, especially when picking up our Diver spread. Overtime you will see some paint rub off from the decoys banging against each other in the bags but that is all the damage I've had and I believe all others will do the same. I have everything from GWT to Divers, Canada floaters and uprights as well as Snow Goose full bodies and Slammer Socks. We have enjoyed them all and will add more in 2015. I spoke to a guide in Canada that bought some ground blinds as well as decoys from them for this season. He had nothing but positive to say. They have made tremendous improvements over the years and continue to advance they're offering to the hunting public.


----------

